# book club



## sara_holmes (May 15, 2011)

any recommendation on a book club?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People have tried to get one started and never takes off... Ipshi is the resident booky Hahahahaaha.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am in if you would like to start one


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I know of a twitter one that visits Kinokinuya (sp?) in Dubai Mall every 3rd Saturday of the month I believe. I can find the details if anyone wants them.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

zin said:


> I know of a twitter one that visits Kinokinuya (sp?) in Dubai Mall every 3rd Saturday of the month I believe. I can find the details if anyone wants them.


@ Zin

That would be great


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yes yes i am the resident booky... would love starting off a club but the interest of most is not too sustainable...


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i m in too, but i m more available mornings.....
let me know'


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe that Berts at the Greens has a book swap every Wednesday evenings at 7ish but I guess this doesn't qualify as a book club.


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

iam in , ilike the idea


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

@ Karlzero, Doha & Sara,

If you are really interested we can establish our own book club, if you like the idea let us plan for a group meeting this weekend to discuss and setup the guidelines for our group.

I would suggest to meet at Borders Mall Of Emirates, you can suggest the time.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

i am very interested but i cant do week ends...  i have young children that needs to be taken care of.

this is the reason i dont like evenings either. the best for me is mornings, but in understand everybody works or is busy.... but i still would want to read whatever you are reading i can be member at large?


----------



## DOHA (May 17, 2011)

iam really interested 
and iam free this weekend except Saturday morning


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

We will meet on Saturday 7:00pm; PM for details.


----------



## expatindubai (Apr 8, 2011)

Fathy said:


> We will meet on Saturday 7:00pm; PM for details.


interested to join! pls pm me the details. thanks!


----------



## Margot Elsie (May 23, 2011)

Ooh, my partner and I are keen to join a book club too. We're heading over to Oman on Friday. We may not be able to make it this weekend unless we meet on Sat afternoon, but normally we're really flexible with our time!


----------



## Margot Elsie (May 23, 2011)

Do you know what time the book swap is?


----------



## Margot Elsie (May 23, 2011)

We're also starting a Creative Night for arty peeps to share their work. The first one is next Tues, 8:30pm at Berts in the Greens. I started a thread called Creative Night about it in the Sandpit, which has all the details.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

the first rule of book club is, you do not talk about book club..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

ipshi said:


> yes yes i am the resident booky... would love starting off a club but the interest of most is not too sustainable...


HI I am desperately trying to start a book club-- or JOIN one-- I posted a thread- without much luck and I saw this one.

any help greatly appreciated.


----------

